# Puppy Cam for Ziva's babies born 9/25/18



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

HOORAY! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Yay, yay, yay! Just what we need to relax and destress.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations!! Love the color variation  THanks so much for posting the cam link for us, I always love the opportunity to see them grow


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Showed giving Ziva some Doc Roy's calcium, and right now the clipping of puppy toenails is going on.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Yay! Thanks for allowing us back into your home to watch Ziva and the puppies. And, thanks for all you do to help educate potential puppy buyers.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Awe! Love lil baby puppies.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay for more puppies


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Yay for more puppies


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Another beautiful litter of pups  Ziva looks fantastic! 
How about the theme of "FALL" - the season of beautiful changes.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva's daughter, Maddie, a Google dog from the Bay Area, likes watching our puppy cam of her brand new brothers and sisters. :x You can watch it too, right here: https://video.nest.com/live/y4R1N2tgGh


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Screenshot from today. Lazy day for mama and babies


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awww, how sweet !!!!!Sleeping beauties!!!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm not much of a Brittany Spears fan but maybe this litter theme should be Oops, I did it again.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

cwag said:


> I'm not much of a Brittany Spears fan but maybe this litter theme should be Oops, I did it again.


 Now that is funny!:grin2: >


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Oh my goodness, what a sweet mother dog! The pups are so adorable! I love their tiny, little paw pads! Thank you so much for sharing. My children and I miss our 13 year old golden who just died a couple of months ago and beautiful Ziva and her pups are just what we needed to smile again! 

Thank you so much for sharing! 

Janet, Samantha & Matthew


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Ziva and her pups look wonderful! I noticed the shave mark on Ziva's front leg...did she have to go the vet for puppy delivery????


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

This is great! The puppies are so adorable. I shared this with my daughters as a college stress reliever  Just one thing, right now a puppy is trapped under the bed and the mom almost sat on him or her. Maybe he/she needs help getting out of there. OOPs, the puppy just got out!


----------



## swangful (Jun 12, 2018)

Love watching these little potatoes at work. Congrats!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

NJGoldenMom said:


> This is great!  The puppies are so adorable. I shared this with my daughters as a college stress reliever  Just one thing, right now a puppy is trapped under the bed and the mom almost sat on him or her. Maybe he/she needs help getting out of there. OOPs, the puppy just got out!


You might not see us, but someone is sitting just outside the whelping box 24/7. We are very aware of possible injury, and are on the lookout for it. The good news is that Ziva is really careful. But with the rare exception of someone running out to the bathroom for a moment, the puppies are watched all day and night. Someone is always within three feet of that box.

However, puppies should have to struggle. We try not to help them if they get lost (with no sight or hearing they can be lost when they are a foot away from mom), or trapped, or hungry. They have to learn to solve those problems on their own. Doing so helps those developing nerves fibers and brain cells connect and fire, and gives them confidence.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

DanaRuns said:


> You might not see us, but someone is sitting just outside the whelping box 24/7. We are very aware of possible injury, and are on the lookout for it. The good news is that Ziva is really careful. But with the rare exception of someone running out to the bathroom for a moment, the puppies are watched all day and night. Someone is always within three feet of that box.
> 
> However, puppies should have to struggle. We try not to help them if they get lost (with no sight or hearing they can be lost when they are a foot away from mom), or trapped, or hungry. They have to learn to solve those problems on their own. Doing so helps those developing nerves fibers and brain cells connect and fire, and gives them confidence.


Of course, I should have realized that, but I've never raised a litter of puppies. What an exhausting, but rewarding, process that must be! I wasn't being critical, more reactive to nervous texts from my puppy watchers. It's amazing how they get all around the box and know instantaneously when Mom arrives. Good luck with them!


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

The purple one is a he right?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

David Pearson said:


> The purple one is a he right?


Yup. We are calling him Prince.


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks. I found the Avidog System mention on your site. Looking the puppy course now, very interesting.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

NJGoldenMom said:


> This is great! The puppies are so adorable. I shared this with my daughters as a college stress reliever


Great idea! I just did the same.


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Puppies are getting so big! Good job Ziva! Thank you for sharing your sweet dogs with us! They are so much fun to watch. My daughter also has been viewing them at college. She is in downtown DC at school and it is so crazy down there right now that she is loving watching the puppies. They make her smile and forget all of the stress around her.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Hee! Just wait anther week! Their eyes will be open and they'll get very mobile. The next few weeks is really fun. I love that this is so popular amongst college students.  <3


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

They have been active today, but now they are all tuckered out. Fat and happy!  Only a few more days before their eyes start opening!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

They are absolutely adorable. It's hard to believe they'll be opening their eyes so soon; that is such a wonderful time! (P.S. - just took a peek; they do look exhausted!)


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A bit early perhaps, but we've added some terrain in the whelping box to strengthen their little muscles and stimulate their brains. We have one little one whose chest is a bit flat, and we don't want to have any swimmers, so we are making them work their little legs.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Being a puppy can be a lot of work . I totally understand what you're doing and why, it looks like a good exercise program for them.
P.S. - Just peeked in on the pups again...Ziva is such an attentive Mommy..the pups are so well taken care of and she looks so happy (and beautiful!)


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Once again, it's so much fun to see the day to day changes in a litter. From that first photo posted at the beginning of this thread, to today which must be day 12, wow, are they growing! It's pretty obvious that they are eating at the "full belly deli"!


Also it's very interesting to see the comments their owners post about the changes they make in the pups environment to stimulate mental and physical development. Very informative, thank you!


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a good mom she is.

Is this Ziva's 3rd litter in 2 years? .

dlm ny country


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

dlmrun2002 said:


> What a good mom she is.
> 
> Is this Ziva's 3rd litter in 2 years? .
> 
> dlm ny country


It is her 3rd (and last) litter. Not sure about the yearage.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

These are the last Ziva puppies???? That makes these 6 very special. All her pups have been so beautiful/handsome..i'm really going to cherish watching this litter.
Excuse my ignorance, but can Ziva go back to competing in dog shows?? or will she become the house leader???


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> These are the last Ziva puppies???? That makes these 6 very special. All her pups have been so beautiful/handsome..i'm really going to cherish watching this litter.
> Excuse my ignorance, but can Ziva go back to competing in dog shows?? or will she become the house leader???


They are special to me, too, and not just because it's Ziva's last litter, but also because our wonderful boy Gibbs is the sire. We always wanted to do this breeding for sentimental reasons, and now it is here. 

Ziva can go back to competing, but likely will not. She's already a Grand Champion and we don't see any reason to spend more money for her to show, especially when we have three other Goldens currently showing, all of them Ziva's kids.

Gibbs is the house leader, but Ziva is the house mama. She has three of her kids living with her. Here's one of them, Khaleesi (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=821431). I love her color, though most people find her too dark. I'm very drawn to her rich hew, though.


----------



## Sandy22 (Mar 12, 2016)

So happy to see the puppy cam again! It's 1:30 pm pacific time on Sunday and there is a bottle feeding happening!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Khaleesi is one beautiful girl! (Just like her Mom) It takes my breath away remembering her as just a little pup with her 2 brothers and now she's a beautiful grown up (it actually brought tears of happiness to me). It has to be amazing and sometimes overwhelming for you and Theresa watching them change in front of your eyes. Will you be keeping one of these pups?? (You may have to buy a bigger house for you and your beautiful family)


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, they are so sweet!!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Will you be keeping one of these pups??


Oh, HELLZ NO!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi, my daughter asked me to ask you which ones are the little girls. I know that she is having the best time watching them. She told me that in between classes that is all she is doing! Also, she said she thought that one of them looked like it was trying to walk yesterday. This is such a fantastic learning experience for all of us, who have had many goldens in our lives but never had the chance to see them from such a young age.
Thank you again for sharing, it is wonderful!! 

Janet


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

GraceNote313 said:


> Hi, my daughter asked me to ask you which ones are the little girls. I know that she is having the best time watching them. She told me that in between classes that is all she is doing! Also, she said she thought that one of them looked like it was trying to walk yesterday. This is such a fantastic learning experience for all of us, who have had many goldens in our lives but never had the chance to see them from such a young age.
> Thank you again for sharing, it is wonderful!!
> 
> Janet


Hi Janet. The girls are lime green and lavender. The boys are red, yellow, light blue, and purple.

Red boy was up on all his feet yesterday, but about as stable as a drunken sailor.  They are all struggling to stand up, and their eyes are just now starting to open the tiniest bit. A week from now, they will all be seeing and stumbling around like drunks.  And then they start to get really fun for us, as they begin to explore the world of the whelping box, and the great beyond.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

They are sooooo darn cute..just looked in and saw 5 of them all cuddled together in a big fluffy mountain. I might be overly optimistic but I'm sure I could see glimpses of squinty little openings of eyes.
I looked in earlier and watched Ziva jump in quickly after one of the pups had an output and quickly clean it up. I'm telling you she and Gibbs will be running a tight household when your house goes back to normal (eventually)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Didn’t think I’d be able to watch Ziva’s puppy cam after losing Chance, but I looked in on the puppies just now and watched for a little bit. Can’t say I didn’t cry, (I cry all the time, though), but it made me think about the circle of life and that made me smile through my tears. Thank you for the smile, Ziva...


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Puppy Cam Over?*

Good Morning Dana, Ziva and Puppies!

We are so addicted to seeing you every morning and wonder if you decided to give your little stars a media break or if there is a problem on our end. We are just seeing shadows. Thank you again for sharing them with us. It is truly a life saver for the broken hearted loss of our sweet golden angel as well as perfect stress relief from freshman year at college. 

Janet


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Sorry, I was mistaken. My daughter told me that she can see them just fine!


----------



## David Pearson (Aug 30, 2018)

Watching everyday, waiting the puppy play to start....


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Dana, sorry but this puppy needs to come live with me ? Every time I tune in he is in a hilarious position and I just think he is going to be quite a character haha! He is quite a little chunk!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

I second that comment! Everyone in my family is in love with that funny boy too! So hilarious! They are all way too cute!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Will you be keeping one of these pups??


NOOOOOOOO! :grin2:


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

LOL - Both Dana and Theresa have said NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! lol
Will just have to wait till the time comes to see what happens....seriously, as I said, I would imagine you would end up having to buy a bigger house where goldens would seriously outnumber humans


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

They are all so cute and fun to watch. It's hard NOT to watch them. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## littlehouse (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you so much for posting this. They are all so adorable, and Ziva is such a good mom! Living vicariously is one of my favorite ways to live.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow - I DO, I DO, I DO, I do see little eyes!!! That is so exciting...now they become more adventurous and fun!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Your little rascals look so tuckered out after their big escape yesterday! I know I have told you both several times already, but thank you so much for sharing this experience with the world! If all works out, we will be getting our 5th fury family member in December. All your hard work is really showing me how much love, time, patience and experience goes into being a top breeder of golden retrievers. I had no idea! You are such wonderful mothers! Ziva is a star around here. Such an inspiration! We have told our family members about your puppy cam, including my elderly mother. She lives alone and is so happy to watch the pups grow bigger and more funny every day. Sincerest thank you from each and everyone one of us. 

Janet


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Funny little puppies - all that new, fun space and they're curled up in their familiar territory . BTW - I want whoever makes their room cozy and comfy everyday to come do my bedroom . Those pups have so many comfy, pretty and fun blankets..i'm actually jealous


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Love the addition of the Halloween toys and decorations. I can’t believe how big they’ve gotten in the few days since I last check in!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Your puppies are getting huge! They seem to grow bigger every minute. When I first saw them, they could all fit into the little red bed. Now, it looks like only one can fit! They are truly adorable!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree, those pups are getting big. It's like having 6 little "boomers" around .


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

8:50 PM EST. Puppy cam is on but doesn't seem to be streaming on my engine. Image changes on screen refresh but no streaming. Possible reset on my end or Nest host end. 1st time watching Zivas 3rd litter.

dlm ny country


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I couldn't see them earlier but it's working now


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Help..i can click on the link and the screen opens..however, when i click on the arrow, nothing happens. The puppies are just standing still..any advice what could be happening?? Thanks.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

I am having the same problems on my Windows 10 computer, but I can see the live video on my iPad. My guess is the latest Windows update earlier this week changed something with livestream viewing. I am hoping it gets corrected with the next update. This type of thing seems to happen frequently with the updates.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't click the arrow, click lower on the page.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, clicking lower on the page did the trick for me.


Since the pups are getting close to 4 weeks of age, I wondered if you are noticing their individual personalities coming through. And about how much do they weigh at this point? Their tummies always look well-filled!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Seems to be freezing up this morning.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Theresa ..thank you!!! The puppies and those lucky enough to be watching the webcam would be lost without you. They are soooooooooooooooo beautiful/handsome today. I love when they suddenly look like miniature puppies. I can tell how big they're getting when Ziva is in with them! And they're so playful. I could watch them for hours.


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes thanks Theresa. I never would have thought to click elsewhere, especially since I was blaming Microsoft


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Theresa/Dana - Will there be a family pic with Mom and Dad before they go to their new homes down the road?


----------



## Cooper Golden (Jan 11, 2018)

The puppies are so adorable right now! The washcloth time was super cute with them tumbling all over the place and it's wonderful to see how loved they are

What's the porridge-y food the puppies get to eat now?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

It must've been a wild night (Friday) for the pups. I just peaked in and there sleeping in their litter boxes and on the baking sheet and curled up together in a corner. It's 10:00 now; up, up you crazy little furballs!


----------



## Deucenut (Mar 26, 2018)

Super cute puppies! I just checked and the puppy cam doesn't seem to be working. not sure why


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Feeding Time!!! They are adorable!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Puppies...where are you. It's Sunday morning afternoon and the camera is down.
I'm going through cute puppy withdrawal....


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

5:00 PM - Thank you!!!! Those little pups are back in view...i look forward to my puppy watching...it adds a smile to my day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They're so cute! One of them is such an instigator!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Just peeked in on those adorable puppies! They are so cute and fluffy. It looks like they're holding a meeting and enjoying side games of bitey face!!!! I hope they had fun on Halloween!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Your puppies have a plastic bag in their pen with them and were biting it. Just want to make sure you know and that they don't eat it. 

Janet


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

Whoops, I was mistaken, it is a crushed water bottle. Forgive me, I was just so worried for them!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I just peeked in ...looks like Friday night is party night for the pups!!!!!! Hope the neighbors don't mind the noise


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They've been so fired up this week-it's so fun to watch!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh I wish I could be hanging out there with those puppies today!!! How cute they all are...:x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunday PM must be hide from their fan day   . The camera is not focusing correctly right now. Miss you little furballs!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

They got moved to a big room now! They are fired up!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome...a big room with beautiful artwork on the walls...welcome to the real world little pups


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

And a very curious cat watching them from the safety of the kitchen table. LOL!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Brinkleythegolden said:


> They're so cute! One of them is such an instigator!


 That would be Big Red boy.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

By all means, come over. I'd gladly throw you in there with the little piranhas!  They are sooooo bite-y these days.


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

Watching this litter has been an education. It is so easy to understand and be grateful for the breeder that chooses to match the pup to their new home.
It is a small enough litter, one can see which pups are very curious and instigators of play. Some seem to sleep much more, there is a climber. Great fun. That big red boy sure has been active it seems since the first week. In the silent screen, he looks like he howls and uses his voice.


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

The pups are six weeks old now, and are becoming really active when they are awake. They've also been going on "adventures" outside. This Saturday, you might see some other people, as puppy buyers come to meet their puppies. Only about two more weeks of the puppy cam!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Puppycam 2 week countdown..I don't look forward to it...I hate to see it go but it makes me happy to know the pups are going to start their lives with their new families.

BTW - I saw some recent pics of Boomer (from Ziva's first litter for anyone who doesn't know the name)...he is one incredibly handsome, big boy


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Puppycam 2 week countdown..I don't look forward to it...I hate to see it go but it makes me happy to know the pups are going to start their lives with their new families.
> 
> BTW - I saw some recent pics of Boomer (from Ziva's first litter for anyone who doesn't know the name)...he is one incredibly handsome, big boy


Awww, thanks for all of your kind support and love for Ziva's babies. :x:grin2: I hope you have enjoyed them. :smile2:And yes, Boomer is Gorgeous! His younger half brother Deuce is even more so! https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=891143


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Deuce is definately Gorgeous+ . Ziva has had incredibly beautiful/handsome puppies!
I love your website....how you look after those pups when they're born till they go home to their families and through your website you have totally shown your love/respect of the breed. You truly are outstanding examples of what top class breeders are and others should aspire to be!
I have totally enjoyed them and will miss them very much!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Puppy Cam Going*



sophieanne said:


> Deuce is definately Gorgeous+ . Ziva has had incredibly beautiful/handsome puppies!
> I love your website....how you look after those pups when they're born till they go home to their families and through your website you have totally shown your love/respect of the breed. You truly are outstanding examples of what top class breeders are and others should aspire to be!
> I have totally enjoyed them and will miss them very much!


I totally agree! Beautiful golden angels!
Dear Ziva, Theresa, Dana and sweet puppies, you have helped to mend a family of broken hearts. We don't know if we could have gotten through the recent loss of our beloved boy Buddy with out you. You have helped Samantha through her freshman semester of college and Matthew's loss of his best friend. The incredible amount of time and care you give to your mature dogs and puppies has been a true inspiration to us. If we are ever lucky enough to be graced with another baby golden, we will know exactly what tenderness, care and love brought them into the world and to us. Thank you so much for sharing this experience. Much love to you and your puppies and best wishes as the begin their lives in their new homes. Janet


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I will miss seeing Ziva and her pups. They have become a part of my daily routine. It has been educational as well as amazing to watch them develop into their own individual personalities. Those who will be their new owners are very fortunate!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow, Deuce is so handsome!!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey crazy pups..it's 6:50 PM on a Friday night and you're all sleeping??? Come on now, it's party night!
8:20 PM - Now the party has started..only one little one sound a sleep in the corner!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Theresa and Dana...is the dreaded week upon is? Is it time for the puppies to move to their new homes?


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm not sure how you found us Janet, but I'm so glad you did. Let the healing begin! <3


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

sophieanne said:


> Hi Theresa and Dana...is the dreaded week upon is? Is it time for the puppies to move to their new homes?


They are all going home on Saturday. Including a very special purple boy going to Janet & family. :--shyly::grin2::x


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That is incredibly fantastic news...congratulations Janet and Family


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

Congratulations Janet! Such an exciting time! Can't wait to see more pics of little "purple" Golden!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Janet, I am so happy for you and your family (and sort of jealous at the same time). You are in for big fun.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Janet! Very happy for you and your family. Can’t wait to see pictures from Gotcha Day


----------



## Slowpoetry (Sep 22, 2009)

I just wanted to say thank you so very much for sharing these puppies with us all. My Molly passed on September 15th of this year and being able to watch these pups has brought me such joy and comfort. I hope you know how much happiness your generous sharing has brought into the world. May your life be filled with love and happiness in return.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving little puppies -- you have so much to be greatful for...a beatiful mom (Ziva) and dad (Gibbs) who gave you life and gave you totally beautiful looks. The greatest caretakers a puppy could ever ask for - Theresa and Dana who have been getting you ready for your new forever homes and have given you the most wonderful care imaginable - and your New Families who I'm sure are in major celebration for the upcoming weekend. I'm going to miss you (as I have all of Ziva's puppies) but I'm thankful for the time I got to look in and watch you grow from little potatoes with feet to incredibly beautiful/handsome pups who are happy, healthy and playful. Wishing you incredibly happy and wonderful lives! Happy Thanksgiving Theresa, Dana and pet family!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you to everyone one who watched the puppy cam. Your love, support and great advice has been much appreciated. The puppy cam is offline as of now... Well, until Khaleesi has puppies next year that is. :grin2:


----------



## NJGoldenMom (Jan 11, 2018)

Good bye sweet puppies and best of luck in your forever homes! Thank you very much for sharing your adorable puppies with us


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing them with us, Dana and Theresa. As always, it was a privilege to watch them grow.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've enjoyed watching the Lil ones.. good luck on your new journey...:x


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

The first puppy has gone home. It's Yellow Boy, now known as Henley (Esquire's Peaceful Easy Feeling). One down, five to go!


----------



## ptsusie (May 21, 2018)

Great to complete the circle and meet the pups new family. Always watched the cam 
for little yellow boy.


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I got so attached to them even if I could not hold or smell them! This holiday season is our first without our Buddy so I have been up and down. This morning was a bit sad, but I am happy to see them going to their forever homes. Thanks again so much for sharing their lives with us!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Theresa - that was a great picture of Henley with his family. He looked a little grumpy but I bet he'll be smiling by now..new home..new family...in for a major spoiling I'm sure


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

It has been so much fun watching the puppies grow over the last month!! Thank you for sharing via the webcam


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

*Purple Boy - AKA- Toby is now 18 Weeks Old*

Hi!

This is purple boy from beautiful Ziva's litter born in September of 2018. We have been so happy and in love with this little guy since we met him in November!! It is hard to believe that he is already 18 weeks old!

Thank you Dana & Theresa for such a wonderful heart healer!! You are the best!

Toby & Family
P.S. I had to put his Christmas picture because he was so cute in his pajamas!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

GraceNote313 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is purple boy from beautiful Ziva's litter born in September of 2018. We have been so happy and in love with this little guy since we met him in November!! It is hard to believe that he is already 18 weeks old!
> 
> ...


He is simply adorable!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

I sure hope you used that Christmas pj photo in a card. It's adorable, as is he!


----------



## SusanS (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been waiting for your first pic! He is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

GraceNote313 said:


> Hi!
> 
> This is purple boy from beautiful Ziva's litter born in September of 2018. We have been so happy and in love with this little guy since we met him in November!! It is hard to believe that he is already 18 weeks old!
> 
> ...


OMG, he is absolutely adorable! Love the pics. How is he doing with the arctic blast, if you're in the midwest?


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Toby is one very handsome young man..i'm so glad you are sharing his pictures with us. He looks like a total love bug!


----------



## GraceNote313 (Aug 7, 2018)

debbie624 said:


> OMG, he is absolutely adorable! Love the pics. How is he doing with the arctic blast, if you're in the midwest?


Thank you so much!! We’re on the east coast and yes he LOVES the snow!!


----------

